# beech overnight in Brean



## me and the dog (Jul 18, 2019)

Just spent a great evening on Brean ( Somerset) beech . Ate my supper watching the tide come in and the Sun going down, Majic. Free access to the beech after 16:30 untill 20:00 . They lock the gates then , if you are still in they warn you then lock the gates. This is a fantastic place to spend an evening, I havnt yet had the nerve to spend all night. Does anyone know if it gets a bit rowdy or what. The entrance to the carpark is off coast road just north of Unity Farm. There are plenty of spots in the area to park up over night just a little scouting is needed. There is a very high density of holiday villages and whatnot in the area, so I DO NOT suggest this during school holidays. If you try it stay above the tide line and off the soft stuff.


----------



## mid4did (Jul 18, 2019)

I,ve not tried parking up for the night along there,I live down the road in weston.I can recommend the sunday carvery at the beachcomber,good car park across the road.
I see a lot of campers tucked away around the area,popular roads in weston would be ellenborough park north and south across from the beach.


----------

